
Ask HN: What Happened to Source-Forge? - gitgud
Sourceforge.net was the centre of free&#x2F;open software for a long time. But now it&#x27;s just painful to go on their website and be bombarded by advertising and convoluted UX choices.<p>After browsing through some projects, I noticed they don&#x27;t even support git, only svn, which isn&#x27;t terrible....<p>It just feels like they&#x27;re not even trying to adapt to a changing market which is dominated by git tooling. Such a shame...
======
dylz
IIRC they sold out, served malware for the longest time, everyone left, new(?)
buyer tried to stop serving direct malware downloads, hijacking projects, etc
but damage was done.

